
Ask HN: Migrating a large codebase from JavaScript to TypeScript - jilles
We are planning to migrate a massive JavaScript codebase to TypeScript. I was wondering if anyone had done the same and had tips, experiences, lessons etc?
======
rauschma
I have written a few words about various strategies for migrating. Maybe it’s
helpful: [https://exploringjs.com/tackling-ts/ch_migrating-to-
typescri...](https://exploringjs.com/tackling-ts/ch_migrating-to-
typescript.html)

~~~
jilles
That's incredibly helpful. Thank you Guillermo.

